# Raising our puppy.



## ndhunterswife (Aug 6, 2011)

My husband hunts pheasants. He has had several hunting dogs growing up and all have had major health problems. So it is no wonder that he is more protective than the average person when it comes to our new puppy. Our lab is 5 months old and a wonderful addition to our family. She points, and retrieves, (or will, once trained). My concern, is the overwhelming amount of contradictory information regarding how to provide the best care for a hunting dog.

Recently I started running (and by running, I mean jogging at a snail's pace). As I huff and puff along, my puppy is walking at a brisk pace. Each session lasts about 15 minutes, or if I split up a few minutes of walking with a few minutes of jogging, 30 minutes. My husband was told that this is bad for the dog's joints. As a first time dog owner, I don't understand how this is any different from taking her for a walk, (we have taken her on walks that last that long or longer). If anyone has any information regarding how long, and how fast I can safely exercise my puppy, I would be very happy to hear it. I want the best for my puppy, (and I don't want my husband to go insane!)


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I've heard people say not to jog with the dog until they're about a year old (full grown), but I doubt 15 minutes of slow jogging would be causing harm at that age. Probably a decent idea to not have them running on concrete however.


----------



## gooseslayer34 (Jun 30, 2011)

best way for a dog to exercise in the summer is to have them swim


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if the dogs at a proper weight what you described wont hurt the dog at all, keep your dogs on the lean side.

exercise is very good for dogs and 15 minutes or even 30 min at what amounts to a brisk walk isn't even a minor challenge for a 5 month old pup

pups and kids are too fat today thats the real key

My last two labs used to run 3 miles in under 18 minutes with me everyday until they were about 10-11 and they only hunted until they were about 14.

heat is a danger so dont do this when its hot above 78 degrees or so IMO and give the pup water when you get back


----------

